# Coffee a new adventure for me



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

As topic i've finally joined the wife in drinking coffee.

She got a dualit 3 in 1 last year. Now I'm playing

Can anyone give me good sites to buy nice beans and advise on how to get a good grind etc.

Seems I like less bitter or acidic ones.

Found coffeepods online good bloke and great service, now im playing with beans and a cheap grinder

Thanks chaps


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Titch,

Welcome to the club. I hope we can help you find the coffee nirvana you're looking for.

Before we can really help it would be useful to know what sort of coffee you like, short black espressos or milky lattes & cappas.

Is it just a new grinder you want or a whole set up? What sort of budget are you hoping to spend?

With regards to beans you can't go wrong with Rave, inexpensive, fresh and good quality, but the choice of bean depends on your coffee preferences. To avoid acid tastes bean choice can help but it is also important to get the right extraction from them, so back to the grind and machine questions. Try signature as an all rounder or fudge with milk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Titch. Can you tell us a bit more about the machine you're using so we can give some more specific advice.


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

nothing special atm

bought the wife a dualit 3 in 1 last year

looking at getting a gaggia classic cheap if i can, and take this back to costco get my money back

not making bad coffee just not getting consistent results and milk is pants

so looking for something around a couple of hundred once i take this back as ill get 120 or so back on this

grinder is a cheap blade christmas present but good enough to play with

beans are bags on offer from asda or costco

nice flavour when it works but cheap enough to bin if i balls it all up


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you going to stick with the blade grinder , as this really isn't suitable for espresso making. Im not trying to try pry hundreds out of you for a new grinder , but you need a burr grinder ( hand or electric ) to making espresso with .

Plus once you have this i would investigate some of the roasters listed on the forum for fresh beans


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

edito

13 char


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

Would love a burr grinder. But I'm between contacts and on the rock and role. So funds permitting


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Titch said:


> Would love a burr grinder. But I'm between contacts and on the rock and role. So funds permitting


Understandable, keep an eye in ebay gumtree for hand grinders then

A blade grinder is just cutting up the beans and not doing them justice for espresso

Bargains can be had. I can't tell you what to look for but Joethefish? or perhaps Charliej can advise you re what to look for in used hand grinders , i think they have picked stuff up for £10-20 before. Even a new porlex is around £30.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A decent grinder and a Dualit 3 is a better proposition than a Gaggia Classic and a blade grinder.

Even a £30 hand grinder will be better than a cheap blade grinder and will improve your experience.

Check out the Beans section for a great list of UK roasters.


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

I will investigate grinders . Wife has vouchers for Debenham saw a 40 quid burr grinder will this be better ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It won't grind fine enough for espresso.

Entry level is a used mc2 grinder for about £80 or a Porlex hand grinder new for about £30


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, most probably not. Try and link to the model but you're throwing good money after bad at that price point


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

Cool I'll try to find a mc2


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

Or a hand grinder . Need to sell something from my home brew collection I think


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Titch said:


> Cool I'll try to find a mc2


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15559-For-sale-iberital-mc2-grinder


----------



## Titch (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you ill see what happens


----------

